# Compak E3



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This may have been linked before, but first I have heard about it so thought I would share, seen it on BB facebook today, anyone know of any prices??

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1073736292667257

If you cant see the link due to being way out if date with social media and not having a facebook account, Google is your friend!


----------

